#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Met spoed Schoonmaakbedrijf in Belgie gezocht voor onderaanneming

## Bedrijven

Goedendag,

Wij zijn met spoed opzoek naar een schoonmaakbedrijf die werk wil onderaannemen. Het gaat om werk in Antwerpen en Kortrijk. Wat ook mogelijk is, iemand met een Nederlandse ID (verblijfsvergunning mag ook) die in Belgie woont. 

Reageer dan even!!

----------


## Gochibat

Goedendag,


Als schoonmaakbedrijf in antwerpen willen wij ons beschikbaar stellen als [U]onderaannemer.
Wij zijn betrouwbaar, schoon en wij leveren ook schoon werk.
Per direct bechikbaar.

Contact: [email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## Gochibat

Geachte heer / mevrouw,

Kiloulicleaning services is uw gespecialiseerd schoonmaakbedrijf te Antwerpen . Wij zorgen voor zowel de algemene schoonmaak als voor meer specifieke schoonmaak zoals onder andere : 
-	Industrile schoonmaak, 
-	Schoonmaak kantoorgebouwen 
-	Glazenwasserij 
-	Computerreiniging 
-	Tapijtreiniging 
-	Enmalige schoonmaak na brand 
-	Enmalige schoonmaak na waterschade 
-	Enmalige opkuis van nieuwbouw enzovoort.

Onze professionele schoonmakers doen hun job tot in de puntjes. We zijn uitstekend opgeleid en staan onder de leiding van een regioinspecteur. Deze controleert ons werk en schoonmaak, 
Als schoonmaakbedrijf willen wij ons beschikbaar stellen als onderaannemer.
Wij zijn zeer betrouwbaar , clean en wij leveren ook clean werk tegen zeer laag tarief
Wenst u een offerte krijgen , of een overlegmoment met n van onze vertegenwoordigers, aarzelt u dan niet contact op te nemen met onze diensten  geheel vrijblijvend uiteraard.

Hoogachtend


KCS -Kilouli Cleaning Services 
Kerkstraat 6 - 2018
Antwerpen
[email protected]

----------


## Gochibat

Geachte heer / mevrouw,

Kiloulicleaning services is uw gespecialiseerd schoonmaakbedrijf te Antwerpen . Wij zorgen voor zowel de algemene schoonmaak als voor meer specifieke schoonmaak zoals onder andere : 
-	Industrile schoonmaak, 
-	Schoonmaak kantoorgebouwen 
-	Glazenwasserij 
-	Computerreiniging 
-	Tapijtreiniging 
-	Enmalige schoonmaak na brand 
-	Enmalige schoonmaak na waterschade 
-	Enmalige opkuis van nieuwbouw enzovoort.

Onze professionele schoonmakers doen hun job tot in de puntjes. We zijn uitstekend opgeleid en staan onder de leiding van een regioinspecteur. Deze controleert ons werk en schoonmaak, 
Als schoonmaakbedrijf willen wij ons beschikbaar stellen als onderaannemer.
Wij zijn zeer betrouwbaar , clean en wij leveren ook clean werk tegen zeer laag tarief
Wenst u een offerte krijgen , of een overlegmoment met n van onze vertegenwoordigers, aarzelt u dan niet contact op te nemen met onze diensten – geheel vrijblijvend uiteraard.

Hoogachtend

Kiloulicleaning services
Kerkstraat 6 - 2018
Antwerpen
[email protected]








> Goedendag,
> 
> Wij zijn met spoed opzoek naar een schoonmaakbedrijf die werk wil onderaannemen. Het gaat om werk in Antwerpen en Kortrijk. Wat ook mogelijk is, iemand met een Nederlandse ID (verblijfsvergunning mag ook) die in Belgie woont. 
> 
> Reageer dan even!!

----------


## muntingbayan

Agape schoonmaakbedrijf wil graag aanmelden als onderaannemer.
Wij zijn betrouwbaaren wij leveren ook een goded qualiteit.
Per direct bechikbaar.

----------


## zarhounya

Salaam,

Is er nog werk in omgeving antwerpen.
Bedankt

----------


## Albacleaning

> Goedendag,
> 
> Wij zijn met spoed opzoek naar een schoonmaakbedrijf die werk wil onderaannemen. Het gaat om werk in Antwerpen en Kortrijk. Wat ook mogelijk is, iemand met een Nederlandse ID (verblijfsvergunning mag ook) die in Belgie woont. 
> 
> Reageer dan even!!


Beste we zijn een profecioneele schoonmaak bedrijf en we werken ook als onder aannemer voor meer info kunt u contac opnemen op 0471860192

----------


## Albacleaning

U kunt ons ook bekijken op onze website Welkom bij schoonmaakbedrijf Alba Cleaning Service

----------


## Maatouk

Goedendag,
U heeft de advertentie allang geleden geplaatst maar wil ik toch vragen of u nog interesse heeft in bedrijven in Antwerpen voor onderaanneming.
Wij zijn een klein bedrijf die gevestigd is in Antwerpen (Deurne). U kunt ons contacteren via GSM (0032489989679) of e-mail ([email protected]).
Wij hopen dat ons kunt antwoorden.
Mvg, 
Maatouk & Co


Wij zijn met spoed opzoek naar een schoonmaakbedrijf die werk wil onderaannemen. Het gaat om werk in Antwerpen en Kortrijk. Wat ook mogelijk is, iemand met een Nederlandse ID (verblijfsvergunning mag ook) die in Belgie woont. 

Reageer dan even!![/QUOTE]

----------


## vercammen

Hebt U nog mensen nodig voor de schoonmaak in onderaanneming?

Hoeveel betaald U hiervoor?
Welke facturatie hanteerd U?

mvg

----------

